# Mathews z7 or bowtech destroyer?



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I wanna hear opinions what do you think is better the Mathews Z7 or the Bowtech Destroyer?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Very hard to decide! Both are amazing bows! Last year I upgraded my bow and shot everything I could get my hands on. I don't give a rat's *** about the name on the bow, I just wanted the best shooting bow on the market. The Z7 was unbelievably smooth as was other bows. I ended up with the Destroyer 340 and couldn't be happier. The deciding factor for me was the Z7 felt like it had a spongy backwall where the destoryer was solid. Both were fast enough and silky smooth. It all comes down to personal preference. During my search I narrowed all the bows down to a top 5 and shot them one after another over the course of a month (3 trips to 3 different bow shops). I'm sure I would have been very please with any of my top 5. 

BTW - Hoyt Maxxis was my second choice.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

the Z7 seems more like a comfy hunting bow that is fast compact and forgiving. the BT destroyer is a speed bow with an unforgiving brace height and its longer a2a. imo these are very different bows. for michigan, id go with the z7.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Both great bows, last year I was shooting a Bowtech, went with a Mathews this year, can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

fish_AK said:


> the Z7 seems more like a comfy hunting bow that is fast compact and forgiving. the BT destroyer is a speed bow with an unforgiving brace height and its longer a2a. imo these are very different bows. for michigan, id go with the z7.


Same 7" brace height for both the z7 and 340


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was a diehard Mathews guy untill I shot the Destroyer 350. Both nice bows but the destroyer felt a lot smoother to me and fell in love with it. I bought it for christmas in '09 and had to order it. Received it in end of March '10 and was injured June '10. Didn't get to shoot it much but do love it. The bow hasn't been shot 100 times and is like brand new. Hate to part but because of injury have no use anymore. I have complete setup $1600 invested. If your leaning towards a destroyer pm me and I may sell you mine if interested.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

thill said:


> Same 7" brace height for both the z7 and 340


I will agree with you on thre bt 340. I was reerencing the bt 350 because it was relavent in my mind. My bad for not disclosing specifics(bt Destroyer 350), I didn't even consider the 340. When I think of a bt destroyer the 350 is the only that I know about.

BowTech Destroyer 350
Brace Height: 6 InchesAxle to Axle: 32 &#8540; Inches Draw Length: 25-30 Inches
Peak Draw Weights: 50/60/65/70 lbs
IBO/ATA Speed: 350 fps
Kinetic Energy: 95.22 ft-lbs
Effective Let-Off: 80%
Mass Weight: 4.1 lbs

*MATTHEWS Z7*
IBO RatingUp to 333 fps Axle-to-Axle30" Brace Height 7" Draw Weight40, 50, 60, 65, 70 lbs Bow Weight4.00 lbs** Let-off80%


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

As stated, both are fantastic shooters. Buy what feels best to you, and you'll have made the right decision!


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

I sold my reezen 6.5 for a bowtech destroyer 340. I loved my mathews but love the 340 even more. They are both great bows. I just flat out shoot better with the destroyer plus the draw cycle is better on the destroyer 340.


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

A friend of mine called last Thursday night to ask for yet another favor, as usual I said yes. He once again needs help carrying office furniture up to the second floor of the building hes in.

When I get their he shows me this brand new Mathews Z7 Extreme that he had bought for me for all the times Ive dropped what ever I was doing to go and help him when in need.

I was just about floored but extremely appreciative.

Its too late in the year for me to be switching bows. So for this year anyway, I guess it will have to sit in the box.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Duwammer said:


> A friend of mine called last Thursday night to ask for yet another favor, as usual I said yes. He once again needs help carrying office furniture up to the second floor of the building hes in.
> 
> When I get their he shows me this brand new Mathews Z7 Extreme that he had bought for me for all the times Ive dropped what ever I was doing to go and help him when in need.
> 
> ...


Thats one hell of a friend!!!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Duwammer said:


> A friend of mine called last Thursday night to ask for yet another favor, as usual I said yes. He once again needs help carrying office furniture up to the second floor of the building he&#8217;s in.
> 
> When I get their he shows me this brand new Mathews Z7 Extreme that he had bought for me for all the times I&#8217;ve dropped what ever I was doing to go and help him when in need.
> 
> ...


 he need anymore friends???


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

I own the z7x and love it!! I do like the stats on the bowtech invasion though. Destroyer is old news imo. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the imput I was actually asking for a buddy of mine. He has now went with the k & k vengence.


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

got the invasion this year and its great. Smooth draw cycle, solid back wall. And im shooting the best groups that i ever have at forty. Black ops. Love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

BIG_FISH said:


> I own the z7x and love it!! I do like the stats on the bowtech invasion though. Destroyer is old news imo.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I won't own anything but a Mathews. I am, however, not too happy with the z7x. Might just be me, but I can't shoot it to save my life. Pick up my DXT, its the same hole, every time. 

Just can't get comfortable with the extreme. 

Still, nothing compares to the original Switchback. 

Nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

UNREEL said:


> I won't own anything but a Mathews. I am, however, not too happy with the z7x. Might just be me, but I can't shoot it to save my life. Pick up my DXT, its the same hole, every time.
> 
> Just can't get comfortable with the extreme.
> 
> ...


I bought the z7 last year can't shoot it to save my life either I had a bear element that I was dead on with will be selling the z7 this spring

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigpappa (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought a Z7 last spring and have absolutely fallen in love with this bow. I am more confident now than ever shooting this bow...after all that's half the battle (confidence). I started hunting from ground blinds last year and have since taken several deer from 30 -40 yards. I consistently practice out to 45 yards and my Z7 makes it so much easier...with it's smooth pull, quiet limbs and fast arrow speed. I have shot many a bow in my 24 years of bow hunting and Matthews has made a winner with the Z7,in my book. 

But find a reputable dealer and try one out...that's what I did and shot several top bows and the Z7 was awesome!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I had one of the original Matthews 3D Hunters, I think it was built the second year of Matthews production. Still have it, shot a lot of deer with it and tons of 3D Archery. Really a nice bow. I upgraded before I retired to the Z7 last year and it is a really nice bow. Can't speak to the others but I'm happy with this one. Carries nice, shoots good and obviously lots of engineering in it. Still have not gotten a deer with it though. Good luck on your choice.

Paul C.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Mathews came out with the Heli-M today too, may wanna check that out as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Both are nice bows, but if you want the best shoot a HOYT. And avoid the hype....


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

BSIMMONS8 said:


> Thanks for all the imput I was actually asking for a buddy of mine. He has now went with the k & k vengence.


So did I. Sweet bow.


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

Mathews heliM or hoyt carbon element rkt

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Im kind of biast saying this because I am a bowtech fan. But I would look at the captain. It's the smoothest quietest bow I've ever shot. You can find last years models in pro shops for $450ish. That's almost half off of what I paid in 09... Best off to feel them and shoot them all. Get the one that feels the best. They will all kill deer and shoot plenty fast. But if it doesn't fit you itll never perform to it's full potential.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

